# Moving to costa del sol



## terry ev (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi everybody!
I am a moving to Spain (costa del sol) hopefully somewhere near estepona in october. I am a builder specialising in roofing and property maintenance. I have heard that work is not to good at the moment but what the hell i am giving it a go any way!! has any one got any ideas on advertising i.e local english papers etc? any response/ideas would be greatly appreciated.
Terry


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

terry ev said:


> Hi everybody!
> I am a moving to Spain (costa del sol) hopefully somewhere near estepona in october. I am a builder specialising in roofing and property maintenance. I have heard that work is not to good at the moment but what the hell i am giving it a go any way!! has any one got any ideas on advertising i.e local english papers etc? any response/ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> Terry


Hi & welcome

well I think _work is not to good at the moment_ is something of an understatement, but if you're absolutely determined I guess you could try Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you know anyone here already Terry? Because to be quite honest, nobody hires a builder through seeing an advert - there are too many cowboys about. It´s all done by word of mouth.

Do you speak good enough Spanish to deal with builders' merchants etc? Do you know the differences between English and Spanish building techniques? (there are many ...)

Did you know that if you are self employed in Spain you have to pay social security contributions of over €250 a month even if you don't earn a penny?

Not trying to put you off - but there is lots to think about.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Do you know anyone here already Terry? Because to be quite honest, nobody hires a builder through seeing an advert - there are too many cowboys about. It´s all done by word of mouth.
> 
> Do you speak good enough Spanish to deal with builders' merchants etc? Do you know the differences between English and Spanish building techniques? (there are many ...)
> 
> ...


All correct. Roofing particularly is very different. Think reinforced concrete.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

People are so desperate here they will work for peanuts. I know of a local woman, owner of two ranches, who pays her maintenance people 4 euros an hour.
Roofers, tilers, carpenters, gardeners, pool maintenance people are two a penny.
As Alcalaina says, British tradespeople have a poor reputation. We always use local Spanish people whenever we can.
Unemployment in Spain is currently 21%, highest in the EU. In parts of the CDS ,Estepona for example, it's much higher.
Come and have a good holiday. It's not impossible that you might pick up some work but the chances of getting a steady, well-paid job are slim.
Incidentally, our maintenance man is constantly looking for work - he does Saturdays for us. He has several times worked for people who simply don't pay him.
He can't afford to take them to court so he is left with nothing after a week's hard work.
The UK is in many respects a kind, gentle place compared to Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Just come over and have a look before you decide. As Alcalaina says, building techniques are totally different, concrete "H" frames, no loft space, concrete gutters, tiles are all concrete and laid totally differently, so come over and do some research. ... and yes, there are many, many out of work construction workers of all nationalities, who you will be competing with

Sorry we all sound negative, but its not the best profession to come over with at the moment


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here are some sites with offers for work in construction

Ofertas de empleo de Construccin/Obras en Espaa - CompuTrabajo

Construction Jobs, Building, Civil Engineering Jobs Abroad, UK, Worldwide - Go4ConstructionJobs.com

Good luck.


----------

